# Pair of Damasteel knives with redwood handles



## Christian Trajkovski (Oct 14, 2020)

Finally finished with this set of chef knives in stainless Damasteel. Really pleased with the finished knives. The grind is an variation of an “full flat zero grind” with an minimal 16° secondary edge. Blade hardness is 63 HRC.
The handle material is salvaged from a Redwood that was damaged in the “Camp Fire” of 2018.


----------



## Christian Trajkovski (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## kbright (Oct 23, 2020)

I like your blade profiles, and very nice contrast in the steel pattern. Is that redwood stabilized? Otherwise redwood is fairly soft. 
Nice cutting board, and hops!


----------



## Christian Trajkovski (Oct 23, 2020)

Thanks Kbright!

Yes Redwood is really soft, and yes the wood is stabilized. I usually work with stabilized hardwoods and stabilized Redwood is definitely softer than stabilized hardwood.


----------



## dorianwidling (Oct 23, 2020)

Nice work, those both look beautiful!


----------



## Bert2368 (Oct 28, 2020)

Very nice- Could you ad some close up and in focus detail shots of handles? 

After working with the stabilized redwood, would you do so again for a knife in regular, daily use? In one of my previous lives, I re built a number of interior bathroom window sills with redwood, it was nice, clear and easy to work but dented if you gave it a hard look...


----------



## Christian Trajkovski (Oct 29, 2020)

I think this is my fourth knife in stabilized redwood. I find it easier to work with normal hardwood but that’s probably because I’m more used to it. You have to be a little lighter on the hand when grinding the
Redwood.

I’m adding a photo of the other pair of knives with redwood and some more photos of the handles. The two last photos are work in progress on the handles so they are not polished or finished in those photos.


----------

